# Tourist found work



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just curious... I have a friend who will be coming to Canada soon. He is asking if he can look for a job while on a tourist visa. If and if he is offered, can he process the papers in Canada or is there a need for him to go back to his origin country to do that?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> I'm just curious... I have a friend who will be coming to Canada soon. He is asking if he can look for a job while on a tourist visa. If and if he is offered, can he process the papers in Canada or is there a need for him to go back to his origin country to do that?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


If only it were that simple. Yes, he can certainly look for a job but much depends on whether or not he is a skilled worker. As a visitor he is permitted to stay for up to 6 months, but cannot work. To find a job and process the required paperwork in that time would be highly improbable. If he has an occupation on THE LIST there's a slight possibility. If not he has to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO. This takes time and would, I believe, take him past his 6 month limit.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Auld Yin,

Thank you very much for the information. My next question is, if and if, the employer is willing to apply for an LMO for him, does he need to go out of Canada to process his working/permanent residency status?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> Hello Auld Yin,
> 
> Thank you very much for the information. My next question is, if and if, the employer is willing to apply for an LMO for him, does he need to go out of Canada to process his working/permanent residency status?


No, he can do an inland application but apparently it takes longer than an outland one.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> No, he can do an inland application but apparently it takes longer than an outland one.


Oh! He would be very happy to hear that! How long does it take to process an inland one? Can you share this information, too?

Thanks in advance. :clap2:


----------

